

Lots of free monochrome icons in PNG & SVG - tagawa
http://iconmonstr.com/

======
realize
I have no idea why these have to be on 28 separate pages. They look nice, but
I gave up looking after page 3, so who really knows.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
I noticed this too. The noun project (<http://thenounproject.com/>) has a
better interface where, when you reach the bottom, the next batch auto-loads
into view.

The icons so look decent here though.

------
cultureulterior
A creative commons license might be better. As is, I have no idea if I can
modify these or not.

